# Pronunciation of -nden as [nʔn̩]



## trigel

Wenn ich Deutsche reden höre, merke ich, dass in _-nden_ endende Wörter in Deutsch oft als [nʔn̩] (z.B. _finden_, _verstanden_ wie [ˈfinʔn̩], [fɛrˈʃtanʔn̩]) eher wie _-nten_ ausgesprochen werden. Ist das wirklich eine Standard- oder häufige Aussprache, oder habe ich mich verhört?


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, das ist die korrekte hochdeutsche Aussprache. Du kannst so etwas auch gut im Aussprachewörterbuch des Dudens nachschlagen:

finden [findn]
glauben [glaubn]

Es ist eher dialektal, wenn die zweite Silbe deutlich gesprochen wird -- oder im Hochdeutschen eine besondere Verständlichkeit erzielt werden soll.


----------



## trigel

Kajjo said:


> Ja, das ist die korrekte hochdeutsche Aussprache. Du kannst so etwas auch gut im Aussprachewörterbuch des Dudens nachschlagen:
> 
> finden [findn]
> glauben [glaubn]
> 
> Es ist eher dialektal, wenn die zweite Silbe deutlich gesprochen wird -- oder im Hochdeutschen eine besondere Verständlichkeit erzielt werden soll.


I'm talking about the fact that the _d_ in _finden_ is devoiced (becomes [t] or even [ʔ]) despite not being a word-final consonant.


----------



## berndf

trigel said:


> I'm talking about the fact that the _d_ in _finden_ is devoiced (becomes [t] or even [ʔ]) despite not being a word-final consonant.


The German /d/ isn't necessarily voiced anyway. German works more like Asian languages, they effectively distinguish non-aspirated vs. aspirated stops although the non-aspirated stops as perceived as voiced. Whether it is pronounced really voiced or just non-aspirated doesn't make a difference in German.

I think, if the Schwa in _-nden_ is elided, then glottalization of /d/ can occur. It actually makes a lot of sense because otherwise you'd have to stop the nasalization of the first /n/ and then immediately restart it for the second /n/. That is a bit awkward. Simulating this by glottalization seems an obvious remedy. I tried to say "findn" (with an elided Schwa) with a glottalized /d/ and it feels natural to me.


----------



## cuore romano

trigel said:


> Wenn ich Deutsche reden höre, merke ich, *dass in -nden endende Wörter* in Deutsch oft als [nʔn̩] (z.B. _finden_, _verstanden_ wie [ˈfinʔn̩], [fɛrˈʃtanʔn̩]) *eher wie -nten ausgesprochen werden.* Ist das wirklich eine Standard- oder häufige Aussprache, oder habe ich mich verhört?



Nein, die Standardaussprache ist es sicherlich nicht.


----------



## berndf

cuore romano said:


> Nein, die Standardaussprache ist es sicherlich nicht.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher. Das müsste man untersuchen. Ich glaube nicht, dass einem Muttersprachler der Unterschied zwischen "findn" und "fin?n" ohne weiteres auffallen würde.


----------



## Kajjo

Also ich kann es mir gar nicht ohne d vorstellen. Es ist unauffällig, aber der Abstand zu fin'n ist doch riesig... oder ich verstehe immer noch, wovon die Rede ist.


----------



## trigel

berndf said:


> The German /d/ isn't necessarily voiced anyway. German works more like Asian languages, they effectively distinguish non-aspirated vs. aspirated stops although the non-aspirated stops as perceived as voiced. Whether it is pronounced really voiced or just non-aspirated doesn't make a difference in German.



Ach ja, dasselbe gilt eigentlich auch für Englisch; man betrachte die englische Wörter _textbook_ [tʰɛkst.*p*ʊk], _birthday _[bɜrθ.*t*eɪ], _worst day_ [wɜrs.*t*eɪ].


----------



## perny

trigel said:


> Ach ja, dasselbe gilt eigentlich auch für Englisch; man betrachte die englische Wörter _textbook_ [tʰɛkst.*p*ʊk], _birthday _[bɜrθ.*t*eɪ], _worst day_ [wɜrs.*t*eɪ].



No.

http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english/textbook_1?q=textbook
http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english/birthday?q=birthday

Never "puk" or "tei", in standard American or British/World English.


----------



## berndf

perny said:


> Never "puk" or "tei", in standard American or British/World English.


The question is not, if it is _puk_ or _buk_ but how _p_ and _b_ are distinguished. In English it is more complicated than in German but in many cases it is indeed like in German: Depending on dialect and on position in the word, a _p_ often needs some aspiration (i.e. a delay in the voice onset after the plosive release) to be identifiable as a _p_. With zero voicing and zero aspiration (i.e. voice onset is simultaneous with the plosive release), the sound would be identified as a _b_.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Also ich kann es mir gar nicht ohne d vorstellen. Es ist unauffällig, aber der Abstand zu fin'n ist doch riesig... oder ich verstehe immer noch, wovon die Rede ist.


Die Frage ist, wie gerade oben schon gesagt, nicht ob ein _d_ da ist, sondern wie es realisiert ist. Die Phonemsequenz [ndn] ist in der Tat etwas eigen. [n] und [d] haben dieselbe Zungenstellung, d.h. der Mundraum bleibt die ganze Zeit durch die Zunge (die Spitze an der oberen Alveole anliegend) verschlossen. Der Luftaustritt erfolgt für das [n] durch die Nase und der Verschluss und die plosive Öffnung für das [d] erfolgt entsprechend auch indem der Luftaustritt durch die Nase blockiert und wieder freigegeben wird. Bei einem "normalen" [d], d.h. wenn ein Vokal folgt, erfolgt die Öffnung durch Freigabe des Verschlusses an der Zungenspitze. Die Vermutung, dass Verschluss und Öffnung in der Sequenz [ndn] glottal erfolgen, erscheint mir durchaus plausibel, sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.

Hier sprechen zwei der drei Sprecher "finden" [ˈfɪndn̩] aus (d.h. ohne _e_). Ich höre bei Vortarulo das [d] als stimmhaft. Hier liegt sicher keine Glottalisierung vor. Bei Bartleby ist die Realisierung stimmlos und ich bilde mir ein, einen glottalen Verschluss, d.h. [ˈfɪn?n̩], zu hören. Beschwören möchte ich es aber nicht.


----------



## manfy

Find' wen aus Niederbayern und du wirst die Glottalisierung problemlos finden (bzw. eher [fintn])


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> bzw. eher [fintn]


Im Bairischen ist die Unterscheidung zwischen "hartem d" und "weichem d" ohnehin rein akademisch.


----------



## bearded

> Kajjo:
> glauben [glaubn]


Es scheint mir, dass in Süddeutschen Dialekten (besonders Bayerisch/Österreichisch) das B nicht nur devokalisiert wird, sondern  ganz verschwindet in Wörtern wie 'glauben', 'oben', 'eben' (jew. _glaum, oom, eem),_ oder zumindest ist das, was ich zu vernehmen glaube. Und unter dem Einfluss des verschwundenen B wird das N zu M, scheint's mir.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Es scheint mir, dass in Süddeutschen Dialekten (besonders Bayerisch/Österreichisch) das B nicht nur devokalisiert wird, sondern  ganz verschwindet in Wörtern wie 'glauben', 'oben', 'eben' (jew. _glaum, oom, eem),_ oder zumindest ist das, was ich zu vernehmen glaube. Und unter dem Einfluss des verschwundenen B wird das N zu M, scheint's mir.


Das kann in einigen Dialekten der Fall sein. Mit Mundart kenne ich mich nicht so aus und empfinde sie oftmals gar als schwer verständlich. Ich spreche Hochdeutsch.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Die Frage ist, wie gerade oben schon gesagt, nicht ob ein _d_ da ist, sondern wie es realisiert ist. Die Phonemsequenz [ndn] ist in der Tat etwas eigen.


Danke für die Erläuterung.



> Hier sprechen zwei der drei Sprecher "finden" [ˈfɪndn̩] aus


Beide Versionen empfinde ich als völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Beide Versionen empfinde ich als völlig in Ordnung.


Sehe ich auch so. Die zu klärende Frage wäre dann, ob Bartlebys Aussprache tatsächlich glottalisiert ist. Wenn ja, dann wäre diese Glottalsierung als standardsprachlich anzusehen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Sehe ich auch so. Die zu klärende Frage wäre dann, ob Bartlebys Aussprache tatsächlich glottalisiert ist. Wenn ja, dann wäre diese Glottalsierung als standardsprachlich anzusehen.


Meine Ohren geben das leider nicht her. Aus meiner Sicht sind solche feinen Nuancen erlaubt. Ich bin zwar sehr für klare Hochsprache, aber noch enger als diese beiden Beispiele würde ich es nicht standardisieren wollen.

Seltsam ist im übrigen, dass das dritte Beispiel regelrecht falsch ausgesprochen ist.


----------



## cuore romano

Jepp, finde ich auch merkwürdig.
Das macht man doch höchstens, wenn man sehr deutlich sprechen will, evtl. im D-Unterricht für Nicht-Muttersprachler, oder bei einem Diktat.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Seltsam ist im übrigen, dass das dritte Beispiel regelrecht falsch ausgesprochen ist.


Mit "das dritte Beispiel" meinst Du Thonatas? Die Aussprache ist eher selten aber die Kategorisierung als "richtig" oder "falsch" halte ich nicht für passend.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vortarulos Version hört sich für mich an wie „findhn“. Oder verhöre ich mich da und ein „h“ ist gar nicht vorhanden? Oder nennt man das einfach „aspiriert“ und schreibt das „h“ deswegen nicht mit hin?


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Mit "das dritte Beispiel" meinst Du Thonatas? Die Aussprache ist eher selten aber die Kategorisierung als "richtig" oder "falsch" halte ich nicht für passend.


Es wäre FALSCH, wenn man es in normaler fließender Sprache verwenden würde. Ein Sprecher würde damit auffallen. Es würde nicht mehr idiomatisch und hochdeutsch-muttersprachlich klingen.

Es ist insofern aber eine richtige und oft verwendete Standard-Variante, als dass bei Betonung oder Nachdruck die beiden Silben gesprochen werden, z.B. wenn jemand nachfragt / das Telefon rauscht / es ein Missverständnis gab oder vielleicht wenn man schreit oder diktiert.


----------



## trigel

berndf said:


> In English it is more complicated than in German but in many cases it is indeed like in German:



You're right. In GA at least, in words like _tempo_ [ˈtʰɛmpoʊ] a voiceless stop in an unstressed syllable after something voiced is not aspirated. (unlike in German where _Tempo_ = [ˈtʰɛmpʰo])


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Es wäre FALSCH, wenn man es in normaler fließender Sprache verwenden würde. Ein Sprecher würde damit auffallen. Es würde nicht mehr idiomatisch und hochdeutsch-muttersprachlich klingen.
> 
> Es ist insofern aber eine richtige und oft verwendete Standard-Variante, als dass bei Betonung oder Nachdruck die beiden Silben gesprochen werden, z.B. wenn jemand nachfragt / das Telefon rauscht / es ein Missverständnis gab oder vielleicht wenn man schreit oder diktiert.


Ich glaube, die Kategorie, die Du suchst ist_ markiert_ vs. _unmarkiert_. Die Aussprache ohne _e_-Elision ist als betont markiert. Beispiel: _Ich werde nicht nur einen Job suchen, ich werde auch einen *finden*! _Das ist aber etwas ganz anderes als _richtig_ oder _falsch_. Die moderne Linguistik geht mit der Begriffen _richtig _und _falsch _ohnehin ausgesprochen sparsam und vorsichtig um; und das aus gutem Grund.


----------



## berndf

trigel said:


> You're right. In GA at least, in words like _tempo_ [ˈtʰɛmpoʊ] a voiceless stop in an unstressed syllable after something voiced is not aspirated. (unlike in German where _Tempo_ = [ˈtʰɛmpʰo])


Exactly. In GA, stops in the onset of unstressed syllables usually stay non-aspirated. This is not so in RP which in this respect behaves like German.

You Asians often have a better ear for this than we Europeans because we percetually confound the categories aspiration and voicing (voiced-unvoiced-aspirated form a continuous scale, soft-harder-hardest) while you perceive aspiration as a category in its own right.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Vortarulos Version hört sich für mich an wie „findhn“. Oder verhöre ich mich da und ein „h“ ist gar nicht vorhanden? Oder nennt man das einfach „aspiriert“ und schreibt das „h“ deswegen nicht mit hin?


Stimmt, ich messe in Audacity eine VOT von fast 80 ms. Das ist sogar eine sehr deutliche Aspirierung.


----------



## manfy

... and the deeper you dig, the more complicated it gets!

Here's an interesting simplified overview of a research paper on that subject. And this one already talks about 5 significantly different methods of realizing those sounds among native speakers (incl. north/south- and male/female-comparison).

Most interesting also, the simplified answer to "Why different realizations?" (highlighting by me):
_"D.h. mit weniger artikulatorischem Aufwand kann ein vergleichbares perzeptorisches Ziel erreicht werden. Anders ausgedrückt: *Wir hören trotzdem das richtige Wort*, obwohl der Sprecher etwas produziert hat, was für ihn einfacher war - weil wir beim Sprechen eben grundsätzlich ein wenig faul sind  "_​ 
I consider the assumption of laziness a sarcastic oversimplification, of course! It's far more logical to assume that these variations in sound stem from our "original language", i.e. the speech sounds acquired by babies and infants in the early stages of language acquisition and development. In other words, it's predominantly influenced by the type of language the child is exposed to during the period of subconscious language acquisition.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo,
es ist seltsam. Meist spreche ich alle Silben. Es fällt mir nicht weiter auf.
Aber es kommt aus meinem Dialekthintergrund. Hochdeutsch habe ich zu einem sehr großen Teil durch Lesen gelernt.
Im Ausgangsdialekt (itzgründisch, gehört zur oberfränkischen Dialektgruppe) werden fast alle Endungen verschluckt, und manchmal durch andere Laute ersetzt. (Finden -> finna, gefinna/g'finna) - der Dialekt hat eine eigene Grammatik.

Ich "überbetone" wahrscheinlich alles. Ich spreche nicht Sächsisch, obwohl ich fast 60 Jahre in Dresden wohne, habe aber sicher einen Akzent.

"Finden" wird oft ohne das letzte "e" gesprochen. Hier wird das "d" aber merkwürdig mit dem letzten "n" verbunden, die Zunge geht nicht an die Zähne, sondern bleibt unten liegen. Ich weiß nicht, wie man es nennt und in IPA beschreibt. Es ist eher ein nasaled "d", unbetont und unbehaucht. Wieweit es zum Standard gehört, weiß ich aber nicht. "dn" bilden eine Silbe.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Stimmt, ich messe in Audacity eine VOT von fast 80 ms. Das ist sogar eine sehr deutliche Aspirierung.


Danke für die Antwort. Meine eigene Aussprache (Region: Westfalen) dürfte Vortarulos Version ziemlich nahe kommen.


----------

